

Ask YC: Any suggestion on a good bug tracking and project management open source software - omfut

I have been reading about bugzilla and trac. Is there any other software that is worth to try for a mid size project we are working on. Thanks
======
makecheck
I've used Trac in 3 projects now, and I like it a lot. The wiki is great
(works even in tickets). Trac integrates with Subversion, has milestones,
timeline, etc. There are also some great plug-ins. My main gripe is that it
would take some effort to move tickets between Trac projects.

This topic has also been discussed before, you might dig for it at
"[http://searchyc.com/"](http://searchyc.com/).

------
csbartus
<http://lighthouseapp.com/> is on wave like github is for the source

~~~
omfut
Is it open source or do i need to buy the software

~~~
csbartus
sorry i think it is a service not a free software

------
urlwolf
I like redmine.

------
codemechanic
Try Request Tracker for ticketing. Try Tonido Workspace for your collaboration
needs.

[http://www.codelathe.com/blog/index.php/2009/04/05/key-
requi...](http://www.codelathe.com/blog/index.php/2009/04/05/key-requirements-
of-an-issue-tracking-system/)

